# 180 tank



## sneaker (Aug 5, 2007)

I am looking to purchase a good quality light for my 180 planted tank.l have been using power compacts but would like another set up.any suggestions would be great


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

By 180 do you mean gallons (6'x2'x2') or liters?

Whats your budget like?

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## sneaker (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes gallons.. My budget is $300 also the most economical lighting for bulb 
replacement


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Something like this,
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+23753&pcatid=23753

Say 2x 36" fixtures. While it would not be a lot of light. It would be a enough to grow stems and not so much to need co2. These are just a example, shop around, you can find better fixtures with in your budget or even cheaper ones. I just picked these fixtures as a example.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It might be hard to stick within that budget for such a large tank. Are you looking to grow everything or just the easier stuff like Anubias and Ferns and such? 

You might try looking on Craigslist for some nice used Tek or ATI T5HO fixtures. GE Starcoat 6500k T5HO bulbs can be found for $7 / piece if you search around.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

sneaker said:


> Yes gallons.. My budget is $300 also the most economical lighting for bulb
> replacement


If you go DIY LED's you should be able to get well under your budget. Then the nice part is you donlt have to worry about replacing bulbs every year, like you have to with T-5 fixtures. They will also keep your electric bill down as the newest LED's are delivering twice the light pre watt of power as any florescent fixture out there.

Rough idea on cost for a 180 Watt LED fixture.
3 60 Watt Drivers @ $22.00 each = $66
36 LED's @ $4.50 each = $162
2 6' lengths of Channel aluminum $40.00
Misc Wire solder etc $20.00

Total $288

Feel free to message me if you want any guidance on this project.


----------

